

How Photographers Tried to Capture the Terror of Night Zeppelin Raids During WWI - benbreen
http://www.slate.com/blogs/the_vault/2015/01/05/history_of_zeppelin_raids_in_wwi_postcard_imagining_of_a_raid.html

======
arjie
Looks like blogspam. Doesn't contain anything that the actual piece doesn't:
[http://alembicrarebooks.com/products/photograph-first-
world-...](http://alembicrarebooks.com/products/photograph-first-world-war-
zeppelin-raid-london)

And in either case, "how photographers tried to capture" seems to be entirely
described as: they made a composite image and changed the date and re-released
the same image every time there was interest. I expected a little more detail
of how the composite was made from that title.

------
alezol
interesting project. thanks for sharing!

